
Google News Adds Comments: Why? - transburgh
http://www.marketingpilgrim.com/2007/08/google-news-adds-comments-why.html
======
paul
I think it's a cool idea. It doesn't appear that the blog author understands
what it's about (or else he wouldn't talk about spam). It's only for people
mentioned in the article. That allows you to offer corrections when misquoted,
etc.

------
marrone
why not. I personally love the discussion around news. From what I read,
Google is only allowing comments from those related to the news article
somehow. Could be a good means for more follow-up. Though, Im curious as to
how well that is going to work out.

